# Removing corian countertops



## stan 41943 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm ready for my kitchen demo- removing cabinets & countertops. I know that corian dust is nasty so request advice on cutting & sledgehammering. What kind of saw blade is best ? Should I just "have at it" or should I plan the destruction- best place to start etc.? Thanks.


----------



## pcampbell (Feb 7, 2008)

Could you pry it off and then sell it or give it away?


----------



## stan 41943 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sorry to say it needs cutting before I pry. :whistling2:


----------



## Dansbell (Jul 29, 2007)

You may be surprised at how easy it is to break it apart. Look at the back splash. Is it a separate piece from the counter? If so, start by prying them off the wall. Inside corners are weak points. I would start by prying up on the end of your longest run. 

Cutting will make a mess and odor. If you can hang plastic you can limit the travel of the dust. As far as a saw blade is concerned, It will cut easily with any wood blade. 

If you are not concerned with salvaging the tops, I would start with a hammer around the sink or corner, and just break it up. It is likely glued down and will break when you start prying anyway. The mess will be greatly reduced. Remember it may break into sharp pieces. Be Careful.

I may recommend a jig saw or Sawzall if you decide to cut it apart. The dust would be reduced when compared with a circular saw.

Good Luck.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Another suggestion, regarding the dust: 

When you cut the counter, have someone else standing near you, with a shop-vac. Have them hold the shop-vac hose and straight wand, up to the saw, behind the area, where the dust issues from. It will suck up 90% + of the dust, while you are cutting.

Corian is stated as being "minimally" toxic.

I'd still suggest wearing good dust masks or respirators.

FYI:
White pages: http://www.parksite.com/productgroups/msds/msds_3_42.pdf

MSDS Sheet: http://www.parksite.com/productgroups/msds/msds_3_40.pdf


----------



## stan 41943 (Feb 27, 2008)

Gentlemen- thanks so much for your thoughtful advice. :thumbsup: Took off backsplash, made cuts with jig saw at the U's and pryed it off. Easy !!!!!!!


----------

